# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Είδη Cockatoos

## tsala

Καποτε ειχα μεγαλη τρελα με τα κοκατου (οταν ημουν φοιτητης)!!
τεραστια μιλαμε! παντα  ηθελα να εχω εναν major Mitchell!!
η επιθυμια μου ποτε δεν εγινε πραγματικοτητα... και μαλλον δεν θα γινει και ποτε..
Ετσι μια μερα σε ενα μαθημα στη σχολη (Τ.Ε.Ι. Ζωικης Παραγωγης) , μας ειχαν ζητησει μια εργασια για οτιδηποτε ζωο θελουμε εμεις και ο βαθμος της εργασιας θα μας εδινε τον τελικο βαθμο στο μαθημα.
Με την τρελα που ειχα τοτε η σκεψη μου πηγε αμεσως εκει!!
Σκεφτηκα λοιπον, πως ισως θα ηταν χρησιμο σε καποιους που θα ηθελαν να ασχοληθουν με αυτους τους υπεροχους παπαγαλους , να δειξω στο φορουμ την τοτε εργασια μου..
Η εργασια αφορα τα πιο γνωστα ειδη κοκατου... φυσικα θα χαρω αν υπαρχουν επισυμανσεις ή διορθωσεις...
Δυστηχως δεν βρηκα τις τοτε πηγες μου για να τις αναφερω(εκτος των φωτο που αναφερει το site απο το οποιο τις εχω παρει).. με τα πολλα φορματ εχουν χαθει..

Σας την παρουσιαζω !

----------


## Giorgekid

Υπέροχη!!!!!!και εγω την εχω αυτην την αγαπη με τα κόκατου!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Καλά εντάξει φοβερή παρουσίαση!!! Αλήθεια τι βαθμό είχες πάρει; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πας για υπόμνημα χαλαρά....

----------


## tsala

ευχαριστω παιδια!
την εργασια να πω οτι την ειχα κανει μαζι με την κοπελα μου..
ειχαμε παρει 9 απ΄οτι θυμαμαι..

----------


## blackmailer

Jet είσαι Γιάννη!! Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## dias

μπραβο σου για την εργασια γιαννη,υπεροχη... η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο το ειδος ειναι απιθανο,εχω δει απιστευτα βιντρο στο ιντερνετ με αθτη τη ρατσα,εξαιρετικα.....

----------


## tsala

ευχαριστω!
να πω οτι στην εργασια ειχα κι ενα βιντεακι απο μια επισκεψη στο ζωολογικο κηπο στα Τρικαλα..
εκει ειχε ενα λευκο κοκατου με κιτρινο λοφιο κι εναν μακαο (ο οποιος μας ειχε παρει τα αυτια)..
τον κοκατου τον ελεγε μητσο , ηταν πολυ φιλικος και στο βιντεο (δεν μπορω να το βρω δυστυχως) τον εβγαλε εξω απο το κλουβι ο υπευθυνος και μας τον εδωσε στο χερι μας..
το πουλι το εβγαζε καθημερινα και πετουσε και αραζε στο δασος πανω στα δεντρα και μετα επεστρεφε και τον εβαζαν παλι στο κλουβι του.

----------


## giorgos@

πολύ καλο .κατά την γνωμη μου για 10

----------


## HarrisC

πραγματικα εντυπωσιακο.Μπραβο σου.Μουκανε επισης εντυπωση οτι ο Μολουκανος εχει προσδοκιμο χρονο ζωης, 60 χρονια!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

υπεροχη εργασια! φοβερο ειδος τα κοκατου.. αδυναμια μου τα μολουκανακια!!

----------


## Giorgekid

> υπεροχη εργασια! φοβερο ειδος τα κοκατου.. αδυναμια μου τα μολουκανακια!!


Δεν ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!!;;;;;

----------


## tsala

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!
ομορφα και τα μουλουκανακια.. μ΄αρεσει πολυ επισεις και το galah!

----------


## thanos52

Πολυ ωραια εργασια μπραβο!! ::  ::

----------


## tsala

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!

----------

